# Spaceliner n.o.s. Rack



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 3, 2014)

Just installed this n.o.s. all chrome rack with complete tail lite.I think this is the correct rack for this model.Can someone tell me if the red grips are correct.They say PAUL FRANK on each side.Who is this guy.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2014)

Designer for Nirve bikes I believe

http://www.paulfrank.com/category/bikes/79


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 3, 2014)

Looking good Gene.... I Googled Paul frank and a monkey keeps coming up lol!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 4, 2014)

Gene, I think the grips should have "Sears" stamped or embossed on them. And red should be correct. White ones for the girls bikes.

Now I have never had my hands on a factory complete 66-68 7bar Spaceliner so I can't say for certainty. 
I do know that the Murray line "Spaceliner clones" of the earlier 60s  had "Murray" stampings on the grips.

The rear rack looks great on the bike. Doubling the bike's value, in my opinion.

Looking good man!!


----------



## BrentP (Apr 4, 2014)

Sweet rack... that must have cost you a pretty penny.

Just use your model number and refer to the pics in the Ultimate Sears Spaceliner Reference to see exactly how the bike should be equipped.  If I remember correctly, you once quoted the model number for the deluxe (46902), and if that's correct then your new rack is the right one for the bike.  The grips should be black, though.  Sometimes they have Sears stamped on the ends and sometimes they don't.  The girls/ladies bikes used white grips.

All you need after the grips are the correct seat and pedals and you'll have a perfect example.

Here's the direct link to the pics for the 46902 Deluxe model.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 4, 2014)

BrentP said:


> Sweet rack... that must have cost you a pretty penny.
> 
> Just use your model number and refer to the pics in the Ultimate Sears Spaceliner Reference to see exactly how the bike should be equipped.  If I remember correctly, you once quoted the model number for the deluxe (46902), and if that's correct then your new rack is the right one for the bike.  The grips should be black, though.  Sometimes they have Sears stamped on the ends and sometimes they don't.  The girls/ladies bikes used white grips.
> 
> ...




I lucked out on the carrier.Had a bike here he wanted so made a even up trade.The best part is he was only 27 miles away. I do have a set of the original used pedals I will get then out and see if I can clean then up.Is the correct seat all black with pleats.Thanks for the link,Great help.


----------



## BrentP (Apr 4, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Is the correct seat all black with pleats.Thanks for the link,Great help.



Yep.  You can see it in the pictures from the link I posted.

It sounds like you haven't viewed the Spaceliner Reference before if you haven't seen the pics until now (sticky at the top of the Middleweight page).  There's a wealth of info there.  Check it out.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 4, 2014)

BrentP said:


> Yep.  You can see it in the pictures from the link I posted.
> 
> It sounds like you haven't viewed the Spaceliner Reference before if you haven't seen the pics until now (sticky at the top of the Middleweight page).  There's a wealth of info there.  Check it out.




I started to check it out a few times before I got into the spaceliners.Now I have two complete and three parts bikes Looks like my next quest will be finding a seat.And of course my wife wants her own spaceliner.Unbelievable information on the link,cant believe all this time it was there. Thanks Again


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry, jd56 but I have to call you to task, here, as the early 1960's Murray bikes were NOT Spaceliner clones, as the Murray Astro and Strato flites were built a year or so before Sears contracted them to make the Spaceliner bikes for them. If anything, even though they were made by the same manufacterer, the Spaceliner itself is the clone bike of the Murray Strato and Astro Flite bikes, not the other way around. This is my very original condition except for pedals, tires, and restored chainguard graphics 1963 Murray Strato Flite "Space weight" bike, as Murray themselves called this type of bicycle.

Jim.


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Just installed this n.o.s. all chrome rack with complete tail lite.I think this is the correct rack for this model.Can someone tell me if the red grips are correct.They say PAUL FRANK on each side.Who is this guy.View attachment 145354View attachment 145355





Gorgeous bike, I'm a big fan of the Spaceliners. Also all makes of the similar bike, Astro Flyte etc.  Sorry, I don't know all the differences. To me the rack whether right or wrong looks GREAT. The matching slots with the ones on the chain guard, fantastic. Wish I owned that bike. Had some real nice ones in the past, but not THAT nice. Congrats.


----------

